# Entertainment Forum > Soapboards Reality Games > Deal Or No Deal >  Tony Montana

## Abi

*Tony Montana's Game*

Seeing as he asked so nicely, Tony Montana has slipped himself into the line-up...   :Stick Out Tongue: 

The Scoreboard is...



BOXES LEFT:

6   8    9    20   *21*

So to start, what box do you want as your own?

----------


## Meh

i'll have box 21 please - its the age i'd like to be!

----------


## Abi

lol, okie pokie!

So what are the 5 boxes you want to open for starters?

----------


## Meh

ok
my lucky numbers never fail me

7, 16, 19, 22 and lets get the unlucky bugger out of the way, 13

----------


## Abi

*Box 7: Â£250,000
Box 16: Â£15,000
Box 19: Â£10,000
Box 22: Â£250
Box 13: Â£100*



Because of the loss of the big ones..

_Bankers offer: Â£4,500_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Meh

Jesus christ! 250k already? This wasn't in the script!

4500 quid? Do i look like a charity case?

OVER MY DEAD BODY

----------


## Abi

Dont go pulling a hissy-fit  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I'll take that as a no deal then... 

What are the next 3 boxes?

----------


## Meh

OK, this can't get any worse.

Lemme see. Time for a different strategy. I like patterns so 1, 2, 12

----------


## Abi

*Box 1: Â£1
Box 2: Â£10
Box 12: Â£75,000*



_Bankers Offer: Â£6000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Meh

75 grand!!!!!!! Holy jesus that was going to pay for my kids education

Think positive, think positive

6k? That wouldn't last me a day in a casino. Roll the dice!

----------


## Abi

What are your next 3 boxes?????????????????????????

----------


## Meh

I feel lucky

4, 14, and 18

C'mon baby, low numbers please

----------


## Abi

*Box 4: Â£50,000
Box 14: 10p
Box 18: Â£3000*



_Bankers Offer: STICK Â£6000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Meh

WTF?! At this rate I'm gonna be homeless as well!

6K? It won't even get me a holiday to blackpool.

c'mon baby, gimme 4 aces!

----------


## Abi

What are your next 3 boxes???????????

----------


## Meh

I'll take the next three lowest please ;)

Ok, lemme see. Lets go for odd numbers

3, 11 and 17?

----------


## Abi

*Box 3: Â£20,000
Box 11: Â£5000
Box 17: Â£1000*



Prepared to take the risk with the reds?!
_Bankers Offer: Â£3,500_

----------


## Meh

****! That wasn't in the script. Maybe if I win the 1p I can get my kid a 1p sweet so at least he won't go hungry.

I'm in till the bitter end.

Roll the dice.

----------


## Abi

What are your next 3 numbers????????????

----------


## Meh

multiples of 5?

5,10,15?

Dear lord, I know that gambling is wrong, but please, just this once ...

----------


## Abi

*Box 5: Â£500
Box 10: 1p
Box 15: Â£50*



_Bankers Offer: Â£15,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Meh

That's what I'm talking about baby!!!!!!

You can stick your 15k.

Thankyou lord.

----------


## Abi

What are your next 3 boxes then, 'baby'?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Meh

6, 8 and 20

the good lord is with me hallelujah!

----------


## Abi

*Box 6: Â£5
Box 8: Â£35,000
Box 20: Â£750*



_Bankers Offer: Â£35,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Meh

Dear Lord,

I have always done your work. I help old grannies across the road, I give to charity, hell, I even pray sometimes. So please let me win this. I know I slept with Mrs Jones daughter and she was pissed off but your forgave me right? I did all those hail marys. So please please please please give me the strength to win.

Eternally trying to get himself out of sin

TM

ps  - I swear those drugs were given to me by Mrs Jones daughter.

No deal

----------


## Abi

Tony Montana, you had Â£100,000 in your box!

Congratulations  :Cheer:

----------


## Meh

Wooooooooooooo hooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

But ladies and gentlemen this won't be counted as I've been informed that there was a mixup with the generation of numbers so I'd rather have another go another day. Abi can prob explain what went wrong

Edit: maybe this is gods way of saying don't gamble!

----------


## Abi

lol, well done on that!!

As he just said, this wont be counted, TM is going to play again later at some point.

I'l explain what happened. I wrote out the list of numbers and what amount was in each box. 21 always had Â£100,000 in it. I then was typing them out to Rob, and put 2 21s on it. As no one else, apart from me, can confirm that 21 was always meant to be Â£100,000, it wouldn't really be fair. And i apologise to Rob for spamming your inbox up as well  :Stick Out Tongue:  

But well done on getting that!! To be fair, thats what he deserved to get all alone, so fair do's to you. And have another go when i'm not surviving on 3 hours sleep, and pumped up on Paracetamol!!

----------


## Behemoth

Although I can confirm that nothing was fixed during the game and that all the amounts in the boxes corresponded with my list, because of the fact that the Â£250 & Â£100,000 were in the same box to start with and this wasn't corrected until after Tony Montana had chosen his box, I can't stamp it with my 'seal of approval'!

----------

